# files wont delete from IDM queue



## nobamoh (Sep 28, 2017)

Hallo Techsupportforum, I am glad you are available. I had some issue with my idm I use windows 10 with IDM 6.07. In the queue i see files that i didn't send download and when i delete them they come back every time i re start my pc or IDM.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Have your created a queue for these files? have you deleted your Queue instead of the individual file? IDM(internet download manager) Queue feature | Create,delete,start,stop,shedule Download in IDM |OperatingSystem-trickz | Up-grading PC Users
If that is not the case, try contacting their support: Internet Download Manager: Contact us


----------

